# New CT Wine Cellar!



## ibglowin (Jul 20, 2016)

Alright which one of youse CT wise guys upgraded your cellar and forgot to tell us!

Custom Cellar With Arched French Door Entry and Cool Pass Through Window To Tasting Room: Ridgefield, CT


----------



## geek (Jul 20, 2016)

You just revealed my secret..!!!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 20, 2016)

That's in Ridgefield. (a very nice area) It's about 2 minutes from my house though I actually live on the edge of Danbury.

I've seen some ungodly wine cellars in Greenwich and Darien. I sold my house in Darien June of 2015. I didn't have a wine cellar there, but some of the kids my kids went to school with. Their parents had some crazy wine cellars. Gorgeous and loaded.


----------



## geek (Jul 20, 2016)

Ridgefield....AI just wonder how much it would cost just to build that wine cellar, without taking in consideration the wine itself....uffff


----------



## bkisel (Jul 20, 2016)

As they tweet and text today... OMG!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 20, 2016)

Just ordered one! 

Oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## Mismost (Jul 20, 2016)

Really strange how that cellar looks nothing my cardboard boxes with shiny silver duct tape stacked in closet. Somehow it just looses something without blue jeans and tee shirts hanging over the bottles...and where do they keep all their camo Crocks?

Serious cellar, great craftsmanship...I would hope the owners are very pleased! I just wish I could afford the door knobs in that place.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 20, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Really strange how that cellar looks nothing my cardboard boxes with shiny silver duct tape stacked in closet. Somehow it just looses something without blue jeans and tee shirts hanging over the bottles...and where do they keep all their camo Crocks?
> 
> Serious cellar, great craftsmanship...I would hope the owners are very pleased! I just wish I could afford the door knobs in that place.



Agreed. I also don't see all my telescope and astrophotography equipment stacked up next to aging wine and wine racks.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 21, 2016)

Very nice. 

It is times like this that make me feel like I have most definitely made the wrong career choice!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jul 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Very nice.
> 
> It is times like this that make me feel like I have most definitely made the wrong career choice!



Nah, there is more beauty in the the bottle than in storing the bottle. You didn't make the wrong career choice. You made the right hobby choice.


----------

